# 00 Maxima Turbo or Supercharger



## TNAuto (Jan 3, 2005)

I have searched for turbos and blowers for the 00 Maxima and I have only found a blower made by Stillen. If anyone has any other vendors that have turbos or blowers for it please let me know. I havent been able to find any turbos but that is what I am looking for the most so someone please let me know.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! I am moving this to the Maxima section for better results to your question.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check with PFI, CustomMaxima... and I think there's one other.

If you can stand the additional installation and maintenance headaches, turbo is a slightly better way to extra more power... the main thing causing additional headaches is that it's so much easier to play with turbos, you will NEED to install an intercooler, larger fuel injectors, and crap like that once you crank up the boost.


----------



## TNAuto (Jan 3, 2005)

brianw said:


> Check with PFI, CustomMaxima... and I think there's one other.
> 
> If you can stand the additional installation and maintenance headaches, turbo is a slightly better way to extra more power... the main thing causing additional headaches is that it's so much easier to play with turbos, you will NEED to install an intercooler, larger fuel injectors, and crap like that once you crank up the boost.


Oh I know that it's just the only sc or tc I have found for it was a Stillen sc and I cant find anyone else so I would appreciate if someonne could tell me the names of some comp. where I can find them.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

PFI, Custommaxima...  Both make turbo kits, I'm pretty sure there's at least one other...


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

hope its not an auto


----------



## TNAuto (Jan 3, 2005)

No its not a turbo


----------

